# Ovulation after IVF BFN ???



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We sadly got a BFN last Thursday after our first IVF cycle...I have long luteal phases of around 30/31 days (ovulate cd14/15) and started getting very light spotting around when AF would've arrived in "natural" cycle...got BFN on the Thursday morning, didn't use cyclogest that morning and AF arrived full on within an hour or so...

In a natural cycle I usually start getting ovulation symptoms from around cd10 onwards & ovulate cd14/15...and I do tend to get pretty bad ovulation pain & symptoms.

The last couple of days I've started to get ovulation symptoms...very sharp stabbing pains in both ovaries (consultant says that due to high progesterone levels I may release more than one egg a month sometimes) - ovaries are really aching, lower back ache, nausea, tiredness, bloated, frequent peeing...and today I've started to get a little bit of EWCM.

I was just wondering, following a very recent IVF BFN, is it possible to ovulate the following cycle (ie so soon) as it just feels exactly like it always has when I'm about to.

Could I be approaching ovulation & my cycles have just kicked right back in after the IVF   We're ttc naturally again until start FET in August.

Has anyone else experienced this   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Hello! 

Not a reply as such but I've been keeping an eye out for you and am so sorry to hear of your bfn.  
I know you're  a very positive person and will no doubt come back stronger from this, and you also have a wonderful supportive partner. You more than anyone on this board deserves your dream after all the kindness and brilliant advice you have shown all of us. You will get there sweetie!!

Thinking of you

Lots of love and hugs  

Emma xxx


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

So sorry to hear about your BFN.

I have had 2 failed IVF and I normally ovulate around day 12. After the first one, I ovulated on day 21 (which was very late for me) and after the second one, on day 12 as normal.(I had ovulation pain, temperatures rose etc so am pretty sure I ovulated)So , yes, in my experience, it is possible to ovulate as normal in the cycle just after a BFN.

I don't know about you but it helped me to get over the BFN knowing that I was ovulating again and that there was a chance of falling pregnant naturally.

I wish you the very best of luck with your treatment.

Take care,

Kerry xxx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Yes I'm pretty sure it is possible to ovulate as normal in a cycle after IVF.  I had first failed IVF in April this year, although I got a negative and then a week later a positive and some brown discharge??***!!!  I also had a pain in my side at the same time, exactly like an ovulation pain on day 10.  I went for a scan because the clinic was worried about ectopic but at the scan the follicle was exactly where the pain was the cons confirmed I was mid cycle, as I thought.  The positive test was "chemical" and took about 10 days to stop registering positive - weird!  So, yes, I think it is possible to have a normal cycle following IVF!

Druzy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your replies...I posted on Ask A Nurse as well & Ruth replied that yes it is possible.

The ovary twinges have continued and I would be due to ovulate around Wednesday so we've been ensuring plenty of  

Although we will be having FET in August we're still gonna try "au naturelle" until then...we're just trying to look forwards - its the way that we are dealing with the losses we've experienced so far - just trying to stay positive 

Wishing you all lots of luck  
Natasha


----------

